

8 Companies That Shouldn't Make a Tablet - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2375995,00.asp

======
locopati
Short version: only Apple should make tablets (to which I say thpth!)

~~~
tzs
They said Amazon should make a tablet. For most of the rest the reasons given
were not because they aren't Apple, but rather because they weren't hardware
companies, or because they've shown they suck at it, or because they have
problems they need to address first before going into a new line.

------
edge17
most of the small chinese companies at CES that were "making" tablets just buy
kits and assemble them.

